# RoboForm



## GrantG (Feb 2, 2009)

First of all, does anyone else here use a password-saving program on their computer? And if so, why didn't anyone tell me about them?! I've been typing usernames and passwords manually for the last fifteen years like a dufus!

I downloaded the free version of RoboForm and although I've been using it for about two weeks now, the new still hasn't worn off. This program has simplified my Internet life tremendously.

I have seventeen sites that I visit that require a username and a password (SFFChronicles being one of them). RoboForm is a toolbar that sits at the top of my web browser (currently Firefox) and allows me to sign into any one of those sites, literally at the click of the mouse button. I'm using a free version and so far it hasn't advertised or added spyware or asked me to upgrade or anything like that.

Jeeze, I know this sounds like spam (though keep in mind I'm not providing a link, nor do I work for the company; in fact, I suggest downloading the free version because it works fine), but I'm just really enthusiastic about this program and I wanted to tell people about it but my girlfriend and all my friends just roll their eyes whenever I try to show them something on my computer.

Also, if you know of a free program even better than RoboForm, you should tell me about it. Or tell me about *any* cool program that makes you get all infomercially like I just did.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Feb 2, 2009)

First off, Chrons has a little box to check right by the username that says Remember me? which allows you to get through without having to log in. Second, with Windows at least, one can remain logged into a lot of sites-or at least have Windows remember passwords.


----------



## GrantG (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, but RoboForm requires a master password to start up, which keeps my girlfriend from getting into my social networking sites lol. I think it's good practice to sign out of anything you visit, especially on a shared computer.

Also, doesn't Windows forget your passwords whenever you clear your browsing history?

Okay, I can think of a really good reason to use RoboForm: it also GENERATES passwords for you. Really, really complicated passwords that no one can guess (in the past, my passwords have only been as imaginative as "handfoot" and "deskcup"). But now I can have secure passwords like "H234nasDdXsla7," without ever having to type that to begin with.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 3, 2009)

There are various things you can clear on Windows when you've been browsing - History, Cookies, Cache, and so on. The one that stores passwords is *IE Form Autocomplete*. Or at least something to that effect.

In general, I like the idea of programs like RoboForm. In practice, I'd rather rely on my memory. The only chore, I find, is typing in usernames, which is something I've been able to bypass by using programmable buttons on my keyboard. 

We've got a few people on my corridor who don't log out of sites when they've finished using a computer, or have their browser remember passwords for them - the number of "Facebook Rapes", as they're fondly called, is immense, even after thirteen weeks. People have learnt to lock Windows if they leave their computer (I've editted nearly twenty Host files to block Meatspin, Lemon Party and Lidel), but they still leave Facebook like an open door. For students, that's an incredibly good argument for not using a program that remembers passwords for you.

By the way, I do hope that *H234nasDdXsla7* isn't a password you use.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

I use the same password for everything. 

its

h4xx0rz.


Not really. I don't use password saving programs other than firefox's installed. Nobody touches my computer but me. 

Oh, and to the op on the girlfriend seeing your social networking sites...lol....trust, much?


----------



## Pyan (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm using Opera - it's got a Wand feature, that stores passwords if you allow it, with a one-click entry to sites and a storage section to autocomplete personal data as well.

Auto fill web forms with Opera Wand button


----------



## ktabic (Feb 4, 2009)

I move between far to many computers, and to many different browsers, so don't bother with having the browsers remember usernames and passwords. Instead, I store them in  Epocware's HandySafe on my phone.


----------

